# First Video post for Me...



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

This is my first time ever trying to edit a video, and just learned how to use Youtube. If it sucks let me know. I had limited video to use that I shot myself with my new cam so I just tried to keep the decent stuff. Also mixed in some old stills before I put on the snow flap.

If we ever get snow again I'll try to shot some better footage and try it again.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Its says its a private video and to accept your friend request to watch it??


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Oops....Here, I'll try it again. Let me know if this works.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nice vid...gotta love the V.

what were you plowing during the last part of the video?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

BladeScape;733836 said:


> nice vid...gotta love the V.
> 
> what were you plowing during the last part of the video?


Thanks......

I wasn't plowing much.....lol. Customer called and wanted me to clean some of the slop off the lot before it refroze that night.

I just noticed that there is no sound.....I had music on that but I guess I can't use it.


----------



## mikeyfff1011 (Nov 30, 2008)

nice vid looks like you got a nice place to plow and do you have a rubber flap for the plow? if not it will help keep the snow from flying into your window


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Sweet Vid! I cant believe that much snow comes over the top of the plow with that Rubber flap on there? And yes he has one on you can see it folded up in the middle of the V blade. I like the camera angles, that roof mount is pretty sweet! Oh and HELLLLLOO box truck! lol


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

mikeyfff1011;733877 said:


> nice vid looks like you got a nice place to plow and do you have a rubber flap for the plow? if not it will help keep the snow from flying into your window


Thanks....I do have a flap, some of the pics were old....before I put it on. 


Jt13speed;733884 said:


> Sweet Vid! I cant believe that much snow comes over the top of the plow with that Rubber flap on there? And yes he has one on you can see it folded up in the middle of the V blade. I like the camera angles, that roof mount is pretty sweet! Oh and HELLLLLOO box truck! lol


Thanks....It was really windy that day, 15-20+ mph gusts, and of course my longest run was right into it.:realmad:


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm gonna try to repost the vid, hopefully with some music this time.....


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

millsaps118;733903 said:


> I'm gonna try to repost the vid, hopefully with some music this time.....


I had music the first time I watched..

Linkin Park.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

BladeScape;734154 said:


> I had music the first time I watched..
> 
> Linkin Park.


I know....YT caught it tho and muted it now, Copyright issue so I deleted it. Pretty lame to watch w/o music.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

millsaps118;734167 said:


> I know....YT caught it tho and muted it now, Copyright issue so I deleted it. Pretty lame to watch w/o music.


In your video...you forgot to metion the band, song, and record label.

Thats why they pulled the tunes.

I had this happen to one of my vids...started giving credit to the artists...and nobody cared.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

BladeScape;734176 said:


> In your video...you forgot to metion the band, song, and record label.
> 
> Thats why they pulled the tunes.
> 
> I had this happen to one of my vids...started giving credit to the artists...and nobody cared.


I tried that and still was muted. YT now scans uploads for copyright infringement automatically, if its detected they won't allow it.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

so post it so we can at least WATCH the video.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

the link says video removed


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

*First Video post for Me - Take 2*



ALC-GregH;734199 said:


> so post it so we can at least WATCH the video.





Hamelfire;734217 said:


> the link says video removed


Ok here it is with some music that would work, not my first choice of song but its better than nothing.......


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

nice video, looks like you could use a couple of chunks of rubber for flaps.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

hey thats a good song


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Govbradst555;734355 said:


> Very nice!!


Thanks...



Hamelfire;734360 said:


> nice video, looks like you could use a couple of chunks of rubber for flaps.


I do have a flap. In the beginning of the vid when its coming over the hood I was pushing into a head-wind, gusts 15-20mph and it was single digit temps so the snow that just fell was really light.
Some of the pics were old, before I put the flap on. 
Thanks for the comp


EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;734372 said:


> hey thats a good song


Bostons cool, but what I originally used was more fitting......


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

That video was SWEET LOL Keep them coming!!!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

FOX-SNO-REMOVAL;734675 said:


> That video was SWEET LOL Keep them coming!!!


Thanks...as soon as I get to go back out I'll shoot some more footage and put together another one.


----------

